# Signing up to the TT addiction! Collecting this week.



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all

Recently signed up to the forum, as have been looking for a nice Mk1 TT to run and enjoy - here's my first post to say hello and introduce myself. Very impressive forum and clearly a lot of experience, knowledge and passion for the TT on here. I look forward to contributing, after the inevitable newbie run in period! 

I love German brands and the "interesting" cars from their ranges. My car history has been dominated by the Mk1 Golf GTI, grew up lusting after this car and bought one in 1993 which I still have to this day. I rebuilt it as a mint show car and used to show it back in the GTI heyday of the 90s/00s. Then took it off the road to go to the next level of show standard, and to this day it's still in bits. I'm such a plonker.

One of the reasons for this lull was other cars distracting me. Bought a Corrado VR6 and was a very active member on the forum and the show scene with that. Then sold that after 4 great years and bought a 993 Carrera S. Ran that for 8 years and again was very active on the 911uk forum and meet ups. Then ventured into various modern BMWs and Mercs, got a bit fed up with their depreciation and relative lack of soul, so threw the towel in and went old school. Bought an old Merc 190E 2.6 which is just a charming old thing. A proper Merc, from their golden era. Also bought a mint Mk1 GTI Sportline which gets used in the fine weather, again I love it, so much old school charm. Finally bought a very rare Alpina B10 V8S last summer. An unbelievable machine in all aspects.

I try and find well looked after and well spec'd examples and then tinker to make them mint - I'm sure many on here will identify with this affliction! I've always loved the original TT and thought I'd finally scratch the itch. Considered the V6, as that engine is a peach and sounds glorious, but for me the 225 is the sweet spot of the range and well suited for the regular use I will be putting it to. Started looking a few weeks ago, for the usual tick boxes - low miles, late car, loved and cared for, good spec, 225. Well to cut a long story short I found a lovely example yesterday, and will be collecting it later this week.

It's a very late 225 car - Jan 2005 (I believe in this last year of the Mk1 they moved over to 150 and 190?). Only done 50k miles, 2 owners - both ladies, current keeper has owned it for 9 years. It's in exceptional condition, outside is all original factory paint, a few stone chips on the front as you'd expect, interior is unbelievable - no wear or marks, leather is mint and looks unused - still matt! Has Bose and the usual 225 spec.

I have some questions on advice on its service history - should I ask them on this thread?

I will post up pics once I've collected. In the meantime, thanks for reading this far and hope to contribute as much as I can to this fine forum.


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

Some pics of my cars:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Metrics, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome. Set aside lots of spare time/money to get it up to your standard of spec


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome big soft spot for the raddo had a nugget yellow g60 way back in 1991


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Nugget G60 - absolute classic C 8)



rusTTy_racer said:


> Welcome. Set aside lots of spare time/money to get it up to your standard of spec


Yikes, sounds worrying, are they problematic then??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Metrics said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> Nugget G60 - absolute classic C 8)
> ?


It was mate bought in new and had it for 5 years used to change every year or so up until getting the raddo


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

No major worries just getting mine to as I wanted has taken more time and money than I expected 

The forum is great and you can see the same old bits coming around every few months. There doesn't seem to be a new problem just new owners! If you like OEM parts get onside with your local TPS and sweet talk them other than that enjoy!


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

^^^

Cheers!


----------

